
Apple’s new iPad boasts better colors – how did they do it? - shawndumas
http://dot-color.com/2012/03/22/apples-new-ipad-boasts-better-colors-how-did-they-do-it/
======
kaolinite
How did they do it? I assume they asked Samsung very nicely :-)

